# [solved]Cryptoloop und Geschwindigkeit

## La-Techno

Hi 

Hoffe ich bin hier richtig. 

Ich hab vor langer zeit mal meine 300gb Platte mit cryptoloop aes-256 verschlüsselt. Glaub mit kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 oder 2.6.8-gentoo-r5.

Irgendwann hab ich den Kernel mal auf kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r5 gewechselt. Soweit so gut. Hatte nie Probleme damit. 

Vor 1-2 Monaten hab ich dann mal angefagen mein Gentoo System zu updaten auf 2007.0. Somit auch auf den kernel auf 2.6.21-gentoo-r3 und hier fangen meine Probleme an.  :Wink: 

Nach dem update wollte ich erstmal meine verschlüsselte Platte mounte. Nach dem eingeben des Passworts kam dann der spruch muss 20 Zeichen lang sein. oO Ok Ok nach etwas suchen war mir klar ich muss utils-linux mit old-crypt kompilieren und meine Platte mit mount-old-crypt mounten.

Seit dem hab ich aber doch große Probleme was die Geschwindigkeit der paltte angeht. 

Das 1. Problem was ich hatte war das kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r3 wohl irgendwie den SIS IDE treiber nicht so recht wollte. Geschwindkeit der Platte egal ob ich die verschlüsselte oder die Platte selber getestet hatte lag bei 5MB/s.

Nun hab ich noch mal den Kernel gewechselt auf kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 und siehe da:

```
# hdparm -t /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.01 seconds =  56.49 MB/sec
```

Damit kann ich leben.  :Wink:  Aber wenn ich das jetzt auf dem loop0 device teste:

```
# hdparm -t /dev/loop0

/dev/loop0:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   24 MB in  3.72 seconds =   6.44 MB/sec

# hdparm -t /dev/loop0

/dev/loop0:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.10 seconds =   3.23 MB/sec
```

Irgendwie find ich das jetzt doch etwas sehr langsam. Solche Probleme hatte ich vorher nicht.

Ein Lese/schreibe test (100MB) zeigt auch das die Platte nun nicht gerade sehr schnell ist.

```
# time dd if=/dev/urandom of=testfile bs=1024k count=100

100+0 records in

100+0 records out

104857600 bytes (105 MB) copied, 160.689 s, 653 kB/s

real    2m40.711s

user    0m0.004s

sys     0m33.538s

# time cat testfile >/dev/null

real    1m7.526s

user    0m0.004s

sys     0m0.548s
```

So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Hat jemand noch eine idee woran das liegen kann ?Last edited by La-Techno on Fri Aug 24, 2007 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## La-Techno

Hmm arbeitet keiner mit Cryptoloop oder hat das gleiche Problem ? 

Hier noch mal ein paar infos.

```
/dev/hdb:

 Model=Maxtor 6B300R0, FwRev=BAH419Z0, SerialNo=B60860EH

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=16384kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode
```

```
Linux ladc2k 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #3 PREEMPT Thu Aug 23 11:49:17 CEST 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
util-linux-2.12r-r7
```

```
Eingebunden ist die hd so :

/dev/hdb1               /home/filebase  reiserfs        noauto,encryption=aes-256       0 0
```

Installiet hatte ich es damals nach der Anleitung. http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/Cryptoloop-HOWTO

Cryptoloop und AES sind fest im kernel mit eingebunden.

```
CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y
```

Bin irgendwie echt ratlos. Denke mit einem 1800+ sollte doch mehr drin sein als die 4mb/s. Ich weiß das Cryptoloop wohl nicht mehr die beste wahl ist aber hab jetzt nicht so die lust auf dm-crypt umzustellen. Zumal ich auch nicht den Platz habe von der Platte jetzt ein backup zu machen;-)

Ich hab mal als test und nach der Anleitung http://www.linuxuser.at/index.php?title=Crypto-Container ein File erstellt und auf loop1 gelegt. 

Einmal mit losetup-old-crypt und mount-old-crypt und einmal mit losetup und mount. Was die Geschwindigkeit auf dem loop device angeht macht das kein unterschied.

Ich weiß nicht ich finde aber einfach 3.23 MB/sec zu wenig für mein System.

----------

## La-Techno

So ich hab jetzt mal noch ein test gemacht. 

Hab mit dd mir mal ein 40mb file angelegt auf einer 60gb platte. Laut hdparm bringt die so 15mb/s

Das file hab ich dann mit losetup auf loop1 gelegt ohne verschlüssung. 

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe müsste ein hdparm auf loop1 doch die gleiche geschwindigkeit bringen wie die 60gb platte oder ?

hdparm auf hdc (60gb platte) 15MB/s 

hdparm auf loop1 5MB/s 

Verstehe ich da jetzt irgendwas falsch oder hab ich da ein denkfehler drin ? 

Loop1 ist doch nur ein virtuelles device was auf das file zugreift was auf der 60 gb platte liegt oder ? Sprich im grunde sollte hdparm doch die gleichen werte liefern auf loop1 wie die 60 gb platte, wenn ich keine verschlüssung habe.

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Max Steel

Schuss ins blaue:

Hast du die File auf eine vershlüsselte Partition gelegt?

----------

## manuels

so 100% ist das ja nicht vergleichbar.

Beim Loop-Device muss ja erst noch Dateisystem-Funktionen verarbeitet werden.

Der Unterschied von 10MB/s ist aber wirklich zu groß

----------

## La-Techno

Nein die 60 gb platte ist nicht verschlüsselt.

Das ich vielleicht nicht ganz die 15mb/s erreiche ist mir auch klar. Aber 10 mb/s verlust nur weil das file jetzt auf ein loop device liegt ... da stimmt was nicht.

----------

## La-Techno

Ok ich hab mal den Ram ausgetauscht und gleich auf 512 mB aufgerüstet von 256MB.

Siehe da :

# hdparm -t /dev/loop0

/dev/loop0:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  100 MB in  3.00 seconds =  33.31 MB/sec

Vielleicht war der alte Speicher nicht mehr ok oder 256 waren zu wenig. Zumindestens gehts jetzt.  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

was kriegst du denn jetzt für Werte für hdb?

----------

## La-Techno

# hdparm -t /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  172 MB in  3.02 seconds =  56.88 MB/sec

# hdparm -t /dev/loop0

/dev/loop0:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  100 MB in  3.02 seconds =  33.12 MB/sec

find 20mb/s immer noch recht viel, aber ist schon mal besser als 3mb/s  :Wink: 

Witz finde ich nur das meine maxtor 60gb platte die am 2. IDE hängt nun nur noch 10mb/s bringt. Vorher hatte sie irgendwie 15mb/s. Hatte das Kabel noch mal getauscht und nun läuft sie auch im UDMA5 modus aber bringt immer noch nur 10mb/s. Hab auch noch mal das CD-Rom deaktiviert aber keine Verbesserung. Am IDE Treiber kanns ja nun nicht mehr liegen, da die 300gb am IDE1 ja nun 56 mb/s bringt. Warum die 60gb platte nun nur 10mb/s bringt keine Ahnung. Irgendwas stimmt da immer noch nicht so richtig.

# hdparm -t /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   40 MB in  3.04 seconds =  13.16 MB/sec

# hdparm -i /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Model=Maxtor 96147H6, FwRev=ZAH814Y0, SerialNo=V603C2YC

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=120064896

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6

----------

